# Yes, A scope thread



## wxduff (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to chose what scope to buy. I've been practicing a lot with a variety at base, and I'm getting a decent sense of what constitutes a POS scope. I was going to buy a POS, but now I've found the good scopes for what I do run around 30-60 bucks. So, I've collected some good looking scopes and I'm going to ask for opinions. Yes, I searched, but I don't see why I can't put up my exact situation.

My criteria: I'm a little hard of hearing (ear infections monthly as a baby), and so I need a decently loud scope. I also work my college volunteer ambulance, and we don't deal with ped's, so I don't need a two sided job, I want one side that does a good job with that one side. If possible I'd like to pay for one great side then two good ones, you know? I included some two'ers though, just because there are so many. Also, if I but any of them besides the Littman I get 5% off, which isn't much, but something...

So here's what I've dug up:

Choice 1: ADC Platinum II Cardiology - $60

Choice 2: MDF Sprague - $30

Choice 3: Prestige Medical Clinical I - $40

Choice 4: Prestige Medical Clear Sound - $35
http://allheart.com/pms107.html

Choice 5: AllHeart Cardiology - $25

Choice 6: DRG Symphony Tunable - $35

Choice 7: Littman Select - $45

Choice 8: Littman Lightweight II S.E - $45

I've used the Lightweight II before, and I like the shape and sound quality a lot. It seems to do a great job. But if any of these seem better, then by all means let me know.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 30, 2008)

*****paging the serial merger. Jon, you're presence is requested in this thread.*****


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2008)

Choosing a stethoscope is like choosing ice cream, there is no clear winner.  It's really up to personal experience, and we have a million and one threads on stethoscopes.  I'd search through those and I'm sure you'll have the information you need.  Good luck!


----------



## wxduff (Oct 1, 2008)

I ended up getting the littman lightweight. I've used it before and liked it, so I figured why take the chance of being disappointed, when I know what already works.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a lightweight. My only problem with it is its too light and I often forget its not around my neck because there is little difference than when it is.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 1, 2008)

*Lets make a STETHOSCOPE category for the title page!*

My coworkers who are starting clinical training are asking me about a good scope and I hold up my ratty old basic nursing scope. I tell 'em "Get earpieces that seal your ears, and tell the folks around you:
"SHUT UP, I'm LISTENING HERE!!"
then _listen_.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 1, 2008)

*What about Littmann II S.E. Stethoscope?*

I use the Littmann II S.E. Stethoscope. Works great.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 1, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Choosing a stethoscope is like choosing ice cream, there is no clear winner.


They serve that flavor at Ben & Jerry's


----------



## wxduff (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I made a boo-boo. When I ordered my emt pants and utility shears, I also ordered a scope. I thought I had removed it from my cart.

So now I have one of these:
http://allheart.com/mdf767.html

But the good news is, the littman is backordered, so now I have a decent scope for my shift sunday night.


----------

